# Miami Day One



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Today was very cool, I'll write a dialog later but I'm uploading some PICs now. Don Kiki and Alberto if Cuban Crafter are really nice guys. Don Kiki Gave me 5 Cuban Crafter Miami Lancero's from a new line thats in the pic of the bundles attached. he personally rolled to taste and review for Cigar Live. More Pics and Dialog later I'm going to eat dinner with the Cubans....at a place Don Kiki recomended. La Rosa!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome. looks like fun


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great pics Ben. Looks like you're having a GREAT time!!!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

That is so cool.. Hope you are having fun and smoke one for the board!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

That Looks like alot of fun


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the pic's. Hope you continue to have a super time


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

greysmoke - i see you found the shops. let me know if you need some 
B&Ms , or some other great places to go to


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice Ben. I hope that you enjoy and relax.


----------



## dbreazeale (Apr 6, 2008)

looks like a great time to me!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Parta Dos! Todays pickups!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

wish I was there!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

You got to meet DK? Very cool...those Lancero's like very nice. When is the new line slated to come out or has it already? Interesting.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow-Great trip-cigar crawl


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome trip, did you see my pic on the wall at versailles? Hey how would you like to trade something for a couple of those Titans?


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics thanks for posting!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like you are having a great time.Wish I was there with you.


----------



## Roosterthomas (Dec 15, 2005)

WOW!!!! I can't wait to go!!!


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

great pics ben wish i was there


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Awesome Pics


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics - looks like a lot of fun. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> Wow-cigar crawl


Now that's funny right there!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Enjoy thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wish i was there also its been to damn cold for to long .Sun and cigars... :dribble:


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Incredible experience, I'm sure! Can't wait until I get a chance to get down there!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Your camera must have had too much to drink while taking those pics


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

stellar company. sweet!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I will be doing that very thing this Friday. Miami bound baby


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

dude I'm freaking jealous. Looks like fun buddy.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Love those aging rooms. Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Have a safe trip Ben.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> Love those aging rooms. Great pics. Thanks for sharing. Have a safe trip Ben.


Yea - It kinda looks like your humidor...


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Man I am jealous since I no longer live in Miami you just brought back all the old memories on how easy it is to go up the street and buy me smoke good smokes. Glad you are having fun.


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Head over to Calle Ocho my friend. Lots of stuff to eat there. May I recommend Las Freitas.


----------

